# Waterfest / afterfest payout drag classes



## Racing @ Waterfest (May 20, 2015)

Hey guys, the guys at Stevebilt will be putting up money again this year for some drag racers again at Waterfest and Afterfest. 
For Afterfest the classes will be Outlaw and 10.99 index. Both of these classes are open to ANY EUROPEAN car manufacture. (air cooled cars are welcome to compete!)
For Waterfest the classes will be Outlaw and 10.99 index. VW/Audi and air cooled cars only.
We highly suggest that you pre-register for the events on the Waterfest home page. www.waterfest.net 
If you have any questions please E-mail me ([email protected]), message me on here, or simply reply to this thread. Hope to see everyone out at the track having a good time and competing for some money!


----------

